
I Topeka'ed April Fools - BurgherJon
http://jonathancavell.com/wordpress/tech/2010/04/i-topekaed-april-fools
======
mcantor
Wait, what? Is this just a blog post giving an "attaboy" to Google for their
weakest April Fool's joke yet? Okay, guys. I was just as annoyed with the
"Don't make posts about April Fool's" guy as everyone else, but... I think I
have to be the "Don't make posts about posts about April Fool's day" guy right
now.

~~~
seiji
What's a solution to the voting up of empty articles problem? I'm tired of
this whole "everybody's vote counts the same" tactic.

If people vote together all the time in close time proximity, let's not count
them as high (stomp out voting rings).

If somebody upvotes 50 articles a day, maybe they aren't the best judge of
quality, so they can get ratcheted back to 1/4 vote weight.

Perhaps vote weighting can become stronger at cliffs after every yearly
anniversary of the account while the account is engaged on the site
(asymptotically approaching a vote weight of 2 after 5 years of
contributions).

Accounts may not be discriminated against based on race, color, religion, sex,
sexual orientation, or national origin. Only stupidity, brilliance, and gaming
the system can reduce or increase your vote weights.

